# Dell Precision 380 not power up.



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi

Am trying to sort out a number of problems on my brothers Dell precision 380 desktop. The first one is that when you hit the power on button (on front panel of computer) the computer will sometimes not power on. If if does power on and is then powered down again it will not power on again for 10-12 hours. This points to a power switch or/and a psu problem.

What I need to do is first test the power on/off switch to see if this is causing the problem. The power switch is located on a panel that also includes usb ports + headphone jack+ diagnostic leds and are connected to the mobo via a multi-pin connector. Could anybody please advice which pins on this connector I need to jump to bypass the power on/switch and check if this is causing the problem. 

Any help is greatly appreciated as I do not want to buy a new psu only to find it was the switch in the first place.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)




----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Brilliant. Just what I need. I will keep the forum posted on my progress. Your help greatly appreciated.:tongue:


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Problem sorted. The original Dell PSU blew and took out the mobo. Fitted a Chieftec 550W PSU along with a refurbished mobo.

Many thanks for all help given.ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good luck with the Chieftec PSU. They're basically junk.


----------



## rtrg (Oct 24, 2007)

Tyree said:


>


TYREE--- Can you give me the part number for a DELL precision 330 front panel power switch. The board # MX070 or MX6E153 is similar to the gx400 # 4H665 which uses part # 3505D power button. This button does NOT work with these boards. I need the correct one. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You would need to contact Dell for any part numbers.


----------

